# SMS via Internet ?



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2004)

Does any one know if you can send SMS via the Internet rather than using a mobile phone ?


----------



## Gary H (8 Jun 2004)

Not sure about other networks but my son says thay O2 provide that facility. Check the website http://www.o2.co.uk/ and have a browse... :wink: 

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2004)

Thanks Gary, using T-mobile pay as you go, but haven't tried T-mobile website yet


----------



## Noel (8 Jun 2004)

www.bt.com used to have that facility.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2004)

Thanks but I've got off my lazy backside and found this service: http://www.cbfsms.com/ I'll test it out to make sure it's not a 'mobile number farm' harvesting mobile numbers to sell to spammers and if it's good I'll recommend it to all, if not, I won't


----------



## Anonymous (8 Jun 2004)

Update: If you use the free service you get advertising sent with your SMS message. If you sign up for £15.00 to the VIP service the advertising is not sent with your SMS message. According to the Terms and Conditions your mobile number and those who receive your message are protected and not sold to third parties etc. VIP cost per SMS = £0.05p. From what I can see you pay initially for upto 300 SMS messages and can receive replies only via your mobile. I would say unless you send huge amounts of SMS per day it is cheaper to go via your mobile network, but if used heavily the VIP service might be worth looking into


----------



## Adam (9 Jun 2004)

www.orange.net allow you to send free texts - and there is no advertising.

Adam


----------



## Newbie_Neil (15 Jun 2004)

http://www.orange.co.uk

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Dewy (15 Jun 2004)

I've never had a mobile phone but know you can send SMS messages on ICQ http://www.icq.com 
Just download & register on ICQ to use that feature.


----------

